# How to make water cloudy?



## MeeTsenPu (Mar 6, 2004)

Recently my water has become crystal clear...even more clear then i thought it could get...can someone say Brita water! LOL But i noticed ever since my water lost its slight cloudiness my P's haven gotten a little more skittish. Now is there any safe way to cloud up the water a bit? Dont know if i want to mess wit that pete, or darkwater extract stuff yet.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I added driftwood that was loaded with tannins. One of my tanks is a lovely tea color from the wood.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

tannins is the only thing i can think of other than blackwater extract.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

rufus said:


> tannins is the only thing i can think of other than blackwater extract.










Id go with the driftwood tannins


----------



## MeeTsenPu (Mar 6, 2004)

Where do you guys get some driftwood from? All my LFS have the fake crap.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Go to a nearby lake, search for a piece of wood preferably roots from a tree thats been soaking and follow these instructions. Driftwood instructions


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Just take out the carbon in your filters and use blackwater extract which has tannins in it already. Not only will it darken the water but it will also provide it with minerals and trace elements.


----------



## acehigh (Mar 5, 2004)

As mentiond bog wood will darken the water, if you do not want to mess with pete.
I use pete and find it nice and easy. Fluval peat granuals are great, just add to a filter bag. They tan the water, add nutriants for live plants, make the water softer & acidic just the way the ps love it. I find it a nice natural way to replicate good conditions. When the water starts clearing or the ph goes up a little it is time to replace the pete.


----------



## MeeTsenPu (Mar 6, 2004)

acehigh said:


> As mentiond bog wood will darken the water, if you do not want to mess with pete.
> I use pete and find it nice and easy. Fluval peat granuals are great, just add to a filter bag. They tan the water, add nutriants for live plants, make the water softer & acidic just the way the ps love it. I find it a nice natural way to replicate good conditions. When the water starts clearing or the ph goes up a little it is time to replace the pete.


 That sounds easy enuff....about how much darker are we talkin about?


----------



## acehigh (Mar 5, 2004)

Depends on quantity of pete used, i started adding bit by bit. leave for a few days and monitor ph. You can then add a bit more till you get the efect you want. You soon learn how much you need. I have mine so it is just slightly staind, I think it looks nice. I have never added to much as this is the efect I wanted. I am not to sure how dark you can get it to go using pete


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

If you don't have bottom feeders, a couple of algae disks will do it. And if you do have bottom feeders, throw in a couple more.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

> How to make water cloudy?


unplug your filters and wait a few days.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

is it ok to run the filter without carbon? what do you need to do instead of carbon?
will pete replace carbon?

I thought the carbon eas kinda crucial


----------



## Dont.Forget.To.Smile (Feb 3, 2004)

Carbon is only really useful for removing meds, discolorations, or smells from the water. It loses its effectievness after a few days anyway.

Many people never use carbon, except for specifically removing unwanted smells / chems from the water.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

many tanks,none with carbon,for many years,everything great


----------

